#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] 遊戲製作徵人

## 嵐

遊戲作者 灰狼巴洛克
遊戲名稱 狼之樂園 - 消失的歷史
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=18056

灰狼巴洛克目前為高三應考生,為了減輕他的負擔由庫洛斯負責該遊戲大小事。

需求部份　素材製作
詳細劃分 
場景繪製(地圖.城鎮) 
武器圖片 
怪物圖片 
特殊圖片(遊戲大圖.魔法陣.魔法特效....)

有意願參予製做的人請加庫洛斯MSN與他連絡。

遊戲徵角

必備條件=人物設定(請參考圖片分享原創區人設集)
遊戲中設定不會完全相同會做些許修改，
角色有可能是路人.反派.客串等各種角色，
請勿因為角色不當而做出任何為難作者的舉動，
能遵守以上規定再來徵角 謝謝合作。

加入MSN後 請告知是要徵角或是應徵職位 謝謝合作。

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

由於嵐決定正式辭職，所以遊戲代理人的位置將由我來接手。

對於有意征角的各位，請先準備以下的素材再上MSN和我進行面試。

個人人設圖一張，附上詳細性格描述為佳。

還有，再度提醒各位一次。
遊戲中設定不會完全相同,可能會做些許修改，
角色有可能是路人.反派.客串等各種角色，
請勿因為角色不當而做出任何為難作者的舉動，
能遵守以上規定再來徵角 謝謝合作。 

另外附上我的MSN地址，werewolf_cross@hotmail

----------


## Baroque Boyce

作者來囉！

小洛知道有些獸想要展現自己的美工能力
所以特地來這裡發布一下遊戲要用的素材格式。
至於怎麼畫請到RM無限看看R界有名人士的作品吧。

RM無限的網址：http://26.to/rmforever/
在那裡，可以找到一堆好東西！

雖然小洛最近要準備第三次模擬考，但可以的話還是會在MSN跟大家見面。
大家加油囉！~~

----------


## 博樹

呃 如果是RPG大師這邊有我前陣子做剩的雜魔法陣

想要的話可以拿去用沒關係：P

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

因為庫洛斯自己一個人當代理人實在是太忙了

所以我也決定一起來當代理人

遊戲徵角和應徵職位也可以來msn找我

順便補充一下，關於圖片還有一個限制，那就是怪物一定是要畫正面的，不能畫側面喔

----------


## Baroque Boyce

特別感謝幻紫神鷹‧伊格前輩給予小洛連結 
雖然這樣做是違法的... 
不過，其實小洛已經走了三次的法律邊緣了 
RM2000、2003及XP都是下載來的 
(除了2003真的有去買以外...) 
幻紫前輩，近幾天小洛會給你回報的！

現在已經把2000的資料庫全移到2003了 
這也代表著一件事... 
*人物戰鬥動畫要製作>"<* 

所以，小洛可能會給參與者們新的要求： 

*1.肖像不必再設限於48*48，可以傳160*160的給小洛，不過還是要給一個48*48的小圖(作為戰鬥畫面及系統選單使用的肖像)* 
2.*大肖像圖請畫半身像(一定要半身，否則貼圖會很麻煩...小洛要調整座標很久= =)* 

目前美工人員出現缺額了，項目是人物戰鬥動畫製作。 
如果有碰過2003並且美工方面不錯的可以去找庫洛斯應徵或是在晚上8:00以後直接上MSN找小洛即可。

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

最近爲了準備考試的事情，在四月七號前我可能會有些忙，並且MSN上綫時間不定…
因此，請各位有意參加遊戲製作的人利用站内訊息或是MSN通知我。
如有造成任何不便的話，請多見諒。

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

目前遊戲徵角跟素材製作還沒有結束
想要報名的請把握期限跟我或是庫洛斯說

----------


## Baroque Boyce

目前決定的八大主角為：

1.小洛自己
2.亞德
3.雷歐813
4.孤狼
5.KUBI女王
6.庫洛斯
7.遼空
8.FreeLancer

劇本已開始製作，世界地圖規劃完成，但因缺些素材尚未將地圖實裝
而被選上主角群的獸，有空的話可以自己畫自己的大肖像(160*160像素)
如果不行可以請別隻獸幫你畫
順帶一提，大肖像基本上要先畫基本表情
至於是哪些表情請找雷歐前輩(有跟他交代了，但自己卻忘了>"<)

之後還有什麼事情小洛會告訴大家

----------

